# Panasonic Streaming Speed Issues



## luey123 (Feb 2, 2011)

My Panasonic BD-85 is not reflecting my actual internet speed when connected by either the adapter provided via USB or when ethernet cabled to a brand new Linksys WET 610n adapter gaming/streaming bridge. I have a solid 10 Mb provider connection as registered on all computers wired or wireless. I've confirmed BD 85 as the problem by plugging a laptop into the ethernet cable output of the bridge and I have full speed on it. If I do a speed test on VUDU I'm lucky to get 3Mb (barely HD) and Netflix signal strength meter puny as well. Panny has never heard of the problem but had me do a reset to no avail. Im waiting for a store mgr to decide on replacing it as Ive owned it 2 mos. or sending it in to Panny. Has anyone else experienced anything of the sort or have any suggestions as to what may be the issue here? Thank you.... 



Read more: Panasonic BD85 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I have never owned a Panasonic BDP so I do not have any direct experience with your BDP.
I suppose the question is are you experiencing lagging and or rebuffering on your Panasonic?

Most Streaming Services work fine with a slower speed than your Internet Connection. I completely understand wanting the fastest possible speed however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## luey123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you, Sir! Yes, the higher speed is needed to eliminate the buffering and watch movies etc in true HD. My picture quality is suffering and the interuptions should be non-existent with 10Mb of speed. I am not registering even half of VUDU required speed for HDX movies (1080p) and am lucky to stream 720p. Thank you for the welcome and response.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

With Internet speeds going up higher and higher I would say at least a 20MB connection should suffice, at present I have 50MB broadband connection and it streams fine but you are right it should buffer first and then play but it may also depend on how many users are connected and if there server can cope, so in all there is so many variables that can be hindering your video issues.


----------



## jtcustoms (Feb 10, 2011)

i had the same issue!


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beginning to wonder if some streaming providers throttle connections to different interfaces. Watching Netflix on my laptop with wired connection often has to rebuffer, but watching on the PS3 on a wireless connection shared by 4 other computers, two of which are often on youtube, I have to problems. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## luey123 (Feb 2, 2011)

:help:Working diligently on this problem with VUDU tech help and my ISP has resulted in nothing but a feud between whose speed test is more accurate. VUDU had me test at testmy. net and the results are very disappointing.... 2.25 Mbps when paying for and getting 10 Mbps according to the ISP's hosted speed test. My ISP is poo pooing the other tests as wanting. I don't know who or what to believe but I do have a tendency to think that all of testmy.net's documentation is hard to argue with. It's not a Panny problem here folks!! It's a lack of consistant requirements for speed tests. I think my ISP is in denial.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

sparky77 said:


> Beginning to wonder if some streaming providers throttle connections to different interfaces. Watching Netflix on my laptop with wired connection often has to rebuffer, but watching on the PS3 on a wireless connection shared by 4 other computers, two of which are often on youtube, I have to problems. It doesn't make any sense to me.


I believe they do. I can't imagine that netflix is running at the same streaming rate on my ipod touch as my laptop.. 

In fact, there is a "determining your video quality" message when you start on a PC - I assume that's determining the streaming rate / resolution.


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't a lot of the problem have to do with general overhead? I have a paltry 7Mb connection and doing a speed test I get about 6.6. When I do a test through any of my BD players, I'm lucky to get 2.5Mb. To me, that's just normal overhead of getting the signal.

I could be wrong though...


----------



## BlueSpark1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the Panny 85 and the 300 w/ 3D both stream slow...its not specific to the BDP.


----------



## BlueSpark1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm getting 1.8 to 2.4mbps depending on factors I dont understand...snails r moving faster


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't own that model but I have noticed the same issue with my BDP I have noticed that when running Vudu, Netflix,or Hulu+ the BDP is much slower than my PS3 for whatever reason.


----------

